# Care for a cuppa event



## heathnash (Mar 12, 2009)

*Hi all
I'm just letting you know i am holding an event on the 9th May 2009
The nationwide event is the 15th but i'm on holiday
It's a table sale as well as care for a cuppa, selling food/drinks
at : London Network Church
131 East Acton Lane, w3 7hp
time : 12 noon till 5pm
If you'd like to book a table please respond here and i'll contact you
Heathnash *
ALL MONEY RAISED WILL GO TO diabetes UK


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 12, 2009)

Now I've read about this on the site of Diabetes UK, but I couldn't make out at all what it means. Could someone explain?


----------



## heathnash (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Nicky
Yes no problem it's basically a fund raising day where you host a tea/coffee morning/afternoon selling drinks, cakes and/or food. You can order a pack from the website and host one in your area or find one to go to. My daughter has type 1 and she's only 19 months she was diagnosed at 14 months, so i'm just trying to do my bit.
Hope that helps

Heather


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 13, 2009)

Yep, that helps. Thanks, Heather.

Sounds like fun, actually. I'll look into it. Might be able to do that here.


----------



## heathnash (Mar 13, 2009)

*Excellent*

That would be great, it's very easy to do and you can have it as big or as small as you want. I just got a clothing label called SLG to sell at mine woo hoo!


----------



## Admin (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi there - How did your event go? A success I hope - and well done!


----------



## kojack (Mar 16, 2009)

Admin said:


> Hi there - How did your event go? A success I hope - and well done!



Can you "Time Travel" admin. I think the proposed event is *7th May*


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2009)

kojack said:


> Can you "Time Travel" admin. I think the proposed event is *7th May*



[pedant] I think you'll find, John, it's the *9th May!*[/pedant]


----------



## kojack (Mar 16, 2009)

Whoops.
Serious Senior moment.

Hope it's Monday today, if it's Wednesday I've missed my train.


----------



## heathnash (Mar 16, 2009)

lol you guys have just made me laugh hee hee


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2009)

lolol


----------



## heathnash (Apr 6, 2009)

*Good news*

The locals newspapers have ran stories on my daughter and the event for the last two weeks! so should make some money....


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2009)

heathnash said:


> The locals newspapers have ran stories on my daughter and the event for the last two weeks! so should make some money....



Excellent! Hope all goes well Heather!


----------



## kojack (Apr 8, 2009)

Christopher Biggins and Emma Bruce of GMTV were photographed supprting it in my local paper today.


----------



## heathnash (May 10, 2009)

*A good result!*

 We had our event on sat just gone and we raised ?500 for diabetes UK, there was a good crowd and we are all very pleased.
Heather x


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

how did it all good heathnash? xx

ohh wow psychic lol

well done ?500 is amazing 
great job Heather


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2009)

heathnash said:


> We had our event on sat just gone and we raised ?500 for diabetes UK, there was a good crowd and we are all very pleased.
> Heather x



Brilliant Heather! Well done to all involved!


----------

